# PC hardware at Bangalore?



## seriuslyblack (Mar 5, 2007)

hi everybody out dere.

i want to buy a DVD writer at Bangalore or for dat matter any PC Hardware......
please advice me as to where to buy it, somewhere where dey have got large stocks so dat i dont hav to wait a day or two to get what i need.......
thnx

PS:hope i hav posted dis ind right forum


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

You can go to Itmall in brigade. I buy hardware from there. The prices are same has S.P road price.

Here is the website :- *www.itmall.org/


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 5, 2007)

^^^ +1 ...


----------



## seriuslyblack (Mar 6, 2007)

thnx. any other options? an online option?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 6, 2007)

seriuslyblack said:
			
		

> thnx. any other options? an *online option*?



No other option. No online option.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Mar 6, 2007)

I always go to Computer Shop on Brigade Road in the PlanetM complex. They either have or can get you anything you need. Real good service too.


----------



## seriuslyblack (Mar 6, 2007)

thnx a lot ....... will check it out


----------



## san85 (Mar 9, 2007)

u can get it online also... www.iterials.com online shopping for computer peripherals... check it out.. its for bangalore only... and u can get best prices in s.p road thats near town hall(corporation) .


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 9, 2007)

Best place is SP Road ...U can get it for a price of 1700Rs..My frnd got one just yesterday!


----------



## seriuslyblack (Mar 10, 2007)

thanku san85.......but d link is directed to *bwindia.com/ .......n d links in d website too arent working..

n thank u too Rakeshishere ...when u say SP Road....is it same as SJP (Silver Jubilee Park) Road?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

san85 said:
			
		

> u can get it online also... www.iterials.com online shopping for computer peripherals... check it out.. its for bangalore only... and u can get best prices in s.p road thats near town hall(corporation) .



I wonder if you ever clicked on the website?.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 10, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I wonder if you ever clicked on the website?.


Thats the best IT online store I ever visited, nothing to sell

Seems web designing schools are churning great web developer in the IT city of India.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Thats the best IT online store I ever visited, nothing to sell
> 
> Seems web designing schools are churning great web developer in the IT city of India.



The site is full of image based. One of the best site i ever visited.

India is full of great people. What a joke. loool. Most of the companies just say india has full of talented people. They are hiding something else.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 10, 2007)

I guess being foolish is also considered a talent.....................isn't it? 
I don't know what the hell that site is up for, some guys have real faltoo time at their disposal.


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 11, 2007)

seriuslyblack said:
			
		

> n thank u too Rakeshishere ...when u say SP Road....is it same as SJP (Silver Jubilee Park) Road?



Yup! ,Its orginal name is SJP Road but also short-termed as SP road ..Something Like Calling *Mahatma Ganghi Road as M.G Road*


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 11, 2007)

SP ROAD IS THE PLACE TO BE  too bad the shops are smaller compared to the shops in Kolkata.


----------



## blademast3r (Mar 11, 2007)

Goto SP road dude...and btw prices in IT mall r not the same as in SP road...gimme a break....SP road is much cheaper and better....


----------



## sudhix (Mar 11, 2007)

Try :
www.computerwarehousepricelist.com

btw... sp road is parallel to sjp rd. they are not the same.
sp road = computer shop road
sjp road = next to flyover, where u get mechanical hardware etc...


----------



## seriuslyblack (Mar 12, 2007)

thnx a lot guyz....will go nex week......actually dad's bin transferred to Udupi.....dont no what it is like there.....got to get everything frm B'lore
b4 we leave...thnx


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 12, 2007)

actually, you are better off buying computer hardware from Udupi. Remember its closer to a Mangalore (which a port) so prices will be cheaper there.. u'll just need to hunt a bit.. all the best!


----------



## seriuslyblack (Mar 13, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> actually, you are better off buying computer hardware from Udupi. Remember its closer to a Mangalore (which a port) so prices will be cheaper there.. u'll just need to hunt a bit.. all the best!


hey r  u by ny chance frm Udupi/ Mangalore?
if so r  u sure i'll get ny PC hardware at Udupi/ Mangalore?
coz i'm also planning to buy a new PC next month...


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 13, 2007)

^ sorry mate.. am from Bangalore but ofcourse u'll get PC hardware in Udupi man!! not like its Kargil or something


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2007)

well buddy... why take chance? buy a pc from here where u are sure to get low prices. i dunno if prices will be cheaper there. but then once u go there and if prices are not cheaper u may regret. better things is ask someone out there to check prices first.

also s.p road = sardar patrappa road
s.j.p road = silver jublee park road
yeah, they are next to each other..........

goto s.p road for any hardware requirement. their prices are difficult to match. u'll get the lowest there! its near townhall....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 13, 2007)

blademast3r said:
			
		

> Goto SP road dude...and btw prices in IT mall r not the same as in SP road...gimme a break....SP road is much cheaper and better....



Here take your break. Do you know that SP road shop is also same has the itmall?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 13, 2007)

if you're a businessman then goto "*Metro*", you'll get the Cheapest prices there.

you can get TFT monitor, Printer, Print Cartiridges... all ORIGINALs @ very cheap prices. (cheaper than S.P. road ones)

Note #1 :::not all part are available there. (like RAM, m/b....)

Note #2 ::: Metro requires you to have a membership & for membership you need to have TNGST (in case u hav shop/business in Tamil Nadu)...similar for Karnataka.


the HP Pavilion Desktop that i have, was priced at 35K (excluding printer), the same which i bought outside for 42K (inc. printer)


----------



## seriuslyblack (Mar 13, 2007)

now come to think of it.......
i think i'll start a new thread "nyone frm Mangalore/Udupi?"
what say u?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 13, 2007)

Gud idea to have at lesat IT metro cities listing . We users should have regional thread posted for checking prices & vendor addresses, this will really help all of us.

For example I got my new comp & other things all through reading post here about them, confirming prices , knowing dealer addresses etc.


----------



## VexByte (Mar 14, 2007)

But I've heard that *computer products are very, very costly at Bangalore due to it's cosmopolitan nature.* Is that true ? (_I've never shopped@Bangalore !!!_)

I've also heard folks saying that it's better to buy computer products from other Indian cities to save money. 

Need the inputs of Bangalore guys to verify my info.....


----------



## Hells_Fury (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes its true that Bangalore prices are higher compared to cities like Chennai...And its not because of its cosmopolitan nature. Its just that taxes are higher in Bangalore.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 20, 2007)

It is because karnataka government are money-mongering people. Iam glad many IT companies are leaving bangalore and going to other state such has kerala and so.


----------



## Yahoo786 (Sep 20, 2007)

iterials.com is the best website i ever visited.  Prices they offer are lowest of all sjp road or computer ware house etc.  I struggled a lot to click on the website initially as all the links don't work in firefox and other browsers except internet explorer 6.0 onwards.  Now everyday i must browse it for 20 minutes and all purchases we do from there as the range is matchless and prices are amazingly lower than anyone else.  great place to buy computers and accessories in bangalore.  since i stay in indiranagar only - i feel fortunate that i have this store so near my home.


----------



## ayush_chh (Sep 20, 2007)

try out a shop named MEGA MART in SP Road.... i think they give the best price.....


----------



## PraKs (Sep 25, 2007)

Chennai is way cheap then Bangalore.

Well I would say check out Sogo, They are best, cheap & Original stuff

damn, SP Road many shops sale dups, which U cant even make out


----------



## Yahoo786 (Nov 2, 2007)

ayush_chh said:
			
		

> try out a shop named MEGA MART in SP Road.... i think they give the best price.....


 
You can try computerwarehousepricelist.com and iterials.com these two websites are the best places to buy computers in bangalore.  iterials.com is somewhat better than the first.  sp road is avoidable - not trustworthy for warranty issues.


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 2, 2007)

seriuslyblack said:
			
		

> now come to think of it.......
> i think i'll start a new thread "nyone frm Mangalore/Udupi?"
> what say u?



Did you try out CATS in mallikatte,mangalore?They are bit costly.


----------



## VexByte (Mar 25, 2008)

*From where can I buy Corsair pen drives* in Bangy ?


----------



## marshallz (Dec 11, 2008)

guess s.p.road is the place dude.. look for megatron infosystems.. they give best deals and advice for the best hardware.. corsair i believe is hard to find..


----------

